# bridgwater carnival Somerset



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

if you want to see the best carnival in the world you must head for bridgwater on friday 5 nov. starting at 6 .30pm. look at the following web sites. www.bridgwatercarnival.org.uk or www.somersetcarnivalsco.uk.
 8) dave. ps if you need any info please pm me, i live in bridgwater.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

We're booked up to go    
It looks great, and the club we're going with have been before so it must be worthwhile.
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

crissy said:


> We're booked up to go
> It looks great, and the club we're going with have been before so it must be worthwhile.
> Chris


Hi Chris...which club? Is it a rally?

Mike


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, it's with Hymer International which isn't any help to you but I'm sure Dave will be able to give you campsite advice. Let us know if you're going.
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Thanks but you are right...it would take a bit of artful disguise to make our Autosleeper look like a Hymer. We had planned to do one of the carnivals last year and failed, then this year we had marked the North Petherton carnival down in our diary as a possibility ( same weekend 5-7)but the MCC rally has been cancelled...I think because the field is so wet  
We will get to one one day. 
We are now going to go to the firework display at the site that my wife works at and she has volunteered to work over the busy period. They are wondering where they are going to put everybody as the site is really wet. Just hope it dries up a bit before then.

Mike


----------

